# Nanolex Microfiber Wash



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Andrew hi

Do u have any idea when the Nanolex Microfiber Wash is due in stock?.


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Probably in our next delivery in a month; the new stock we had sold out amazingly fast.

We do have an alternative which is:

Chemical Guys Microfiber Wash


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

I agree,the new line is very very good !.


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Now back in stock again

Nanolex Microfiber Wash


----------

